# bactrim while nursing a 10 day old



## mommac2006 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a slight infection in my c-section and also have a UTI! Goody!!</sarcasm>

I was diagnosed at the ER and cried pretty much the whole time I was there because they told me that I would have to pump and dump! I so don't want to do this. This could really sabotage the breastfeeding relationship my daughter and I have going.

Anyway, they wanted to give it to me before I left, but I declined and told them I would take it today. I mean, what was I supposed to do? We don't have formula on hand nor any bottles..yet. I wasn't planning on introducing the bottle to my daughter until she is a month old, just to prepare for emergency situations...much like this one.

So, I'm really depressed now and don't want to stop nursing. The thought of not nursing her for 10 days breaks my heart and makes me want to go crawl in a hole somewhere and just cry.

I've read that this drug is an L3, but only if the infant is over 2 months old. My daughter had jaundice at birth and I am not certain if it is completely gone, though her color looks good. I'm at loss! This totally sucks!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

You need to find out if pediatricians ever give bactrim to newborns. Can you call and ask the pharmacy or the hospital? If they do then you know it is safe - plus the amount in your milk will be much less than the dose a baby will get.

Hang in there!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

From what I've read on here, most doctors don't know squat about what drugs are safe to take while breastfeeding. I'm sure that there's an antibiotic that's safe for you to take now and keep breastfeeding. Does anyone on here have access to "Hale's" guide to what's safe with drugs and breastfeeding and could look this up for her???

Kellymom.com says "Most oral antibiotics are compatible with breastfeeding, but they can put you and your baby at greater risk for thrush and should be taken only when absolutely necessary. Topical antibiotics pose less of a risk."

Good luck...I'd start doing some research because I'll be there's a solution that lets you treat your infections and keep nursing. Tell them pump and dump is not an option. Make them prescribe an antibiotic that's compatible with nursing. You'd be opening the door to major nipple confusion and other problems and I don't think it's necessary (but I don't know which drugs are safe and which aren't). Hopefully someone else will chime in!

Check out this link: http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...oved-meds.html

Also, you could try posting in the "Breastfeeding Challenges" section of the board. Good luck!


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh you poor thing, you must be feeling miserable. I agree, they should be able to offer you an alternative. Have you checked out the listing for Bactrim at LactMed?
http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...temp/~XpSFzk:2 -It has info which might help you make a decision as to whether the benefits outweigh the risks.

Good luck, and I hope you get something to treat yourself soon!


----------

